# If you were the Raptors GM........



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This 2003-04 Raptors team is obviously a huge disappointment for all the Raptors fans. With that said, if you were the Raptors GM, what moves would/wouldn't you make this coming summer?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The first move I would make is trying to trade away the scrubs of this team. 

The first one: the so-called "point guard" in Alvin Williams. The guy cannot dish the ball out and feed other players, and he just isn't good and quick enough (with all of his ankle and knee problems) to keep as a shooting guard. Trade Alvin Williams and a couple of other players for a 10-20th draft pick.

Next, look to trade Vince Carter. This won't be easy, but it can be done. Trade him to a team looking for instant talent. Deal him for an expiring contract and a 1-10 draft pick. Not easy, but possible.

Refine the team: sign, make other minor trades, waive to make room. Grab some young talent. Go after Rafer Alston, Carlos Arroyo, and/or other young talents in the association. You'd be surprised how many cheap but talented players you can get.

The Draft: Draft a good, bulky centre; one that can actually play centre (non-Bosh type player). In order for Bosh to continue to develop the Raps need an actual centre. This can be accomplished in the draft. Draft 2 good backcourt players. If Vince is gone we need someone to take the load. Through the draft get two players that show the most effort and heart in the draft camps. Don't draft a lazy talent.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

I would really like to see us get younger and become a team with a stellar future. But that won't happen

One thing that needs to change is the Bosh/Marshall frontcourt. I don't think Marshall can play 3, and he has waaaaaaay too much trade value not to start for us. So my only demand is trading Marshall for a player that compliments Bosh instead of hurting him. Or for a terrific prospect, or for a big slide up the draft (to top 4 or something like that, if we mirraculously end up outside the lottery)


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

For example....

The Toronto Raptors trade Vince Carter, and Lamond Murray to the New York Knicks for Anfernee Hardaway, Dikembe Mutombo, and a handful of draft picks.


WHY? Both Anfernee Hardaway and Dikembe Mutombo's contracts expire in summer 2005, meaning we would have tons of cap space to sign talent. We would also be recieving draft picks which could be used this offseason, or the next couple of seasons.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> I would really like to see us get younger and become a team with a stellar future. But that won't happen
> 
> One thing that needs to change is the Bosh/Marshall frontcourt. I don't think Marshall can play 3, and he has waaaaaaay too much trade value not to start for us. So my only demand is trading Marshall for a player that compliments Bosh instead of hurting him. Or for a terrific prospect, or for a big slide up the draft (to top 4 or something like that, if we mirraculously end up outside the lottery)


Yeah maybe Marshall is tradable... ahh who am I kidding, everyone is tradable for the right price. If we can get *young* talent in return for Marshall then go ahead and trade him Glen.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

First, I would keep the core group of: Carter, BOSH, and Marshall.

Trade Alvin Williams, or keep him as backup.

Dont draft a Centre cause' we need one, draft the best player possible.

Trade for Dale Davis, sign Mark Blount to the MLE.

We need some toughness in our lineup (Curry doesnt count) so we sign a player like Eric Williams.

Our future lineup would consist of:

(If we're drafting between 6-10)
PG - Ben Gordan
SG - VC
SF - Jalen Rose
PF - BOSH
C - Mark Blount

Bench: Donyell, Alvin, Dale Davis



(If we win the lottery)
PG - Free agent pickup
SG - VC
SF - Jalen Rose
PF - BOSH
C - Emeka Okafor

Bench: Donyell, Alvin, Dale Davis/Mark Blount


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> The first one: the so-called "point guard" in Alvin Williams. The guy cannot dish the ball out and feed other players, and he just isn't good and quick enough (with all of his ankle and knee problems) to keep as a shooting guard. Trade Alvin Williams and a couple of other players for a 10-20th draft pick.


Every single GM in the league would spit on this trade. Alvin Williams will never be back to 100%, he's to fragile and to successfully trade a player, they have to pass a physical, I doubt Alvin does that. Alvin and his bad contract are here to stay.



> Next, look to trade Vince Carter. This won't be easy, but it can be done. Trade him to a team looking for instant talent. Deal him for an expiring contract and a 1-10 draft pick. Not easy, but possible.


This trade is laughable. I mean you don't go out and trade your franchise player for a top 10 draft pick, unless your totally blowing up your team. We know the raptors aren't doing that. We could get much better for Vince, I'm talking an up and coming superstar, or a proven star.



> Refine the team: sign, make other minor trades, waive to make room. Grab some young talent. Go after Rafer Alston, Carlos Arroyo, and/or other young talents in the association. You'd be surprised how many cheap but talented players you can get.


This idea's good, if we do trade Vince, and we do good in the draft, we have to build around those two players, and bosh. I like what Cleveland's doing, they gave up a lot of talent in their trades, but got much better because they got hardworking role players who want their team to win. Jim Paxson has done a wonderful job.



> The Draft: Draft a good, bulky centre; one that can actually play centre (non-Bosh type player). In order for Bosh to continue to develop the Raps need an actual centre. This can be accomplished in the draft. Draft 2 good backcourt players. If Vince is gone we need someone to take the load. Through the draft get two players that show the most effort and heart in the draft camps. Don't draft a lazy talent.


Well, If I'm the raptors GM, I don't trade Vince unless a trade comes up that I can't refuse. But in the draft we have to go for a point guard, a good point guard makes everyone on the floor better. If all the point guards that are worth taking with our pick are gone, we have to go with a big man that can play along Bosh, or take a swingman. But the thing about the big men in the draft except for Okafor and Howard, none are really going to contribute all that much from day one.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Alvin is untradeable. Same with Jalen. 

I wouldn't mind moving Vince either. I think we would need to bring back a decent player though, on top of prospect/s. Someone is going to have to take the heat off our rookies. If we moved him for capspace we could sign that player, and probably one other one. 

We could also get something absolutely disgusting if we packaged Donyell plus our pick. We have some definite options this offseason.

Everything hinges on the lottery balls (once again). The biggest thing to happen to our franchise since VInce could happen this offseason if we get some long, long overdue luck with the ping pong balls. We should send the luckiest man in toronto to represent us (some past lotto 649 winner or something. Or that lady who just fell 14 stories and lived. Someone like dat)


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Hellbot, my point was to blow up the team to get lots of draft picks and young talent. I am not talking about a Carter for Iverson trade, I am talking about seriously giving up Carter for expiring contracts or young players or lots of draft picks. Like I said its hard for the GM to come up with something like that, but it is possible.

For example I like what Phoenix did. They traded a superstar in Marbury to get back a young player in Lampe and a handful of draft picks. This is what I would like to see in Raptorland.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Alvin Williams is tradable. You package him with Vince Carter and its a done deal. You package him with Donyell Marshall and some other players, and it can be done. Everyone has their price, its just a matter of a GM working hard and searching for the right deal.


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Hellbot, my point was to blow up the team to get lots of draft picks and young talent. I am not talking about a Carter for Iverson trade, I am talking about seriously giving up Carter for expiring contracts or young players or lots of draft picks. Like I said its hard for the GM to come up with something like that, but it is possible.
> 
> For example I like what Phoenix did. They traded a superstar in Marbury to get back a young player in Lampe and a handful of draft picks. This is what I would like to see in Raptorland.


The only thing that is different with Phoenix doing this, and Toronto doing this is that after Vince, Bosh is our only (potential) star player. The Suns still had Marion and Stoudemire. Joe Johnson also seemed ready to breakout, evident from his play after the trade. Barbosa was also playing decently in his time at the point.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RapsFan</b>!
> 
> 
> The only thing that is different with Phoenix doing this, and Toronto doing this is that after Vince, Bosh is our only (potential) star player. The Suns still had Marion and Stoudemire. Joe Johnson also seemed ready to breakout, evident from his play after the trade. Barbosa was also playing decently in his time at the point.


Ok then..... look at Boston. The Celtics traded Walker, leaving a team of Pierce and a bucked of scrubs. Boston has a couple of draft picks this year. We'll see what happends to them. I can guarantee you that they will be better than the Raptors next year.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> Ok then..... look at Boston. The Celtics traded Walker, leaving a team of Pierce and a bucked of scrubs. Boston has a couple of draft picks this year. We'll see what happends to them. I can guarantee you that they will be better than the Raptors next year.


I donno. The Raps were pretty good until injuries, i dont think both VC and Jalen will be out at the same time next year. Before injuries Raps were top 5 in the East, a few more players, a true point guard and the Raps could get home court in the playoffs next year.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

here's my plan:

Don't trade Vince give him another chance and make this...

If we gonna trade Donyell now is the time he's having his best season so trade him...

DRAFT. 
Ben Gordon and Romain Sato

TRADE: 
Donyell for Dalembert, cap filler. (he's younger and we get our center)

TRADE:
Lamond, Alvin for Anfernee Hardaway(he has expiring contract, alvin and lenny work together again) maybe we need to trade a future second round pick too.

RE-SIGN:
Mason Jr., Mo.P. (Cheap contract), Bradley.

SIGN:
Use the MLE for sign Mark Blount

PG--B. Gordon/Mason jr.
SG--Vince/Anfernee/R. Sato
SF--Jalen/Mo.P./R. Sato
PF--Bosh/Moiso/Bradley
C--Dalembert/M. Blount

we finally get a deph Front court and a Back Court for the Future


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

package and murray in a deel to free up cap space, re-sign Marshell sand Mo Pete to affordable contracts ex Marshell 4 yr 10 (around there or let him go if he wants more than 3 mill/season) Mo Peterson 3 yr 7 mill

Fa sign PG Steave Nash 5 yr 30 mill
sign Corire blount 3 yr 7 mill
sign Marcus Fizer to a cheap deel
re-sign Rod strickland to 1 yr deel
draft
rnd 1 get a Sg someone who is a scorer and can step in if Carter gets hurt
rnd 2 draft a SM

lineup
PG Nash
Sg Carter
SM Rose
PF Bosh/Marshell
C Blount

bench
Peterson
Marshell
rookie SG/PG
mason JR
Fizer
Strickland
moisio


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Hellbot, my point was to blow up the team to get lots of draft picks and young talent. I am not talking about a Carter for Iverson trade, I am talking about seriously giving up Carter for expiring contracts or young players or lots of draft picks. Like I said its hard for the GM to come up with something like that, but it is possible.
> 
> For example I like what Phoenix did. They traded a superstar in Marbury to get back a young player in Lampe and a handful of draft picks. This is what I would like to see in Raptorland.


Yeah, that's true. I wouldn't mind doing that, but I'd much rather get a proven player right now. The thing about that for the raptors is that, yeah we might get a lot of cap space, but not a lot of players would like to come to Toronto. It sucks.

Anyways, I'll just do a dream type scenario thing, with semi realistic trades, you decide. 
________________________________________________

Trade Scenario #1

*Toronto receives:*
_Antonio Davis
Eddy Curry
Jamal Crawford
Kirk Hinrich
2004 1st rounder
2005 1st rounder_

*Chicago receives:*
_Vince Carter
Alvin Williams
Lamond Murray
_

I don't know about this trade, but I go for it because of the first rounder. Though Davis' contract is bad, it only runs through for two more years, while Alvins and Lamonds go through for 4 more years. We get three up and coming players, a capable centre, and high draft pick(s).

Trade Scenario #2

*Toronto receives:*
_Andrei Kirilenko
2004 1st rounder_

*Utah receives:*
_Chris Bosh
Antonio Davis
Jamal Crawford
_

We unload some major capspace on the Jazz. But they receive two up and coming superstars in Crawford and Bosh. They still have capspace capabilities, just not as much. We also receive a first rounder which really sweetens the deal.

Trade Scenario #3

*Toronto receives:*
_Evan Eschemeyer
Mikael Pietrus
2004 1st rounder_

*Golden State receives:*
_Donyell Marshall
_

We obvioulsy just do this trade for the draft pick. We also get a nice young player in Pietrus. Donny returns to Golden State and gives them a lot of depth, and can be very good for the development of the young Warriors players.


Draft
*With the Chicago Bulls first rounder(1st pick) we select...* _Emeka Okafor_
*With Golden States first rounder(6th pick) we select...* _Luol Deng_
*With our first rounder (7th pick) we select...* _Ben Gordon_
*With Utahs first rounder (14th pick) we select...* _Pavel Podkolzine_
*With our(clevelands) 2nd rounder we select..* _Antonio Burks_

Free agency
Alright so if I calculated everything right, with all our players under contract, it equals give or take 32.27 million dollars. This gives us some cap flexiblity.

Sign *Mehmet Okur* to a 3-4 year deal starting at 6 million dollars

Sign *Carlos Arroyo* to a cheaper deal worth about 8 million for 3 years.

Re-sign *Michael Curry* for a million and *Jerome Moiso* for about 1 million for a couple years.
i don't even know if i overpaid or whatever i'm bad at this cap stuff

............*Your 2004-2005 Toronto Raptors*............

*PG* _Kirk Hinrich - Carlos Arroyo - Antonio Burks_
*SG* _Jalen Rose - Ben Gordon - Mikael Pietrus_
*SF* _Andrei Kirilenko - Luol Deng_
*PF* _Emeka Okafor - Mehmet Okur_
*C* _Eddy Curry - Pavel Podkolzine_

*IR:* _Michael Curry, Jerome Moiso_


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Yeah, that's true. I wouldn't mind doing that, but I'd much rather get a proven player right now. The thing about that for the raptors is that, yeah we might get a lot of cap space, but not a lot of players would like to come to Toronto. It sucks.
> 
> Anyways, I'll just do a dream type scenario thing, with semi realistic trades, you decide.
> ________________________________________________
> ...


IT'S A JOKE right

YOU CHANGE ALL OUR TEAM WE ONLY KEED Rose, curry, Moiso 

plus Gordon isn't a sg


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I really don't think that anyone is untradable on this team for the right price, I did not think this earlier, but have changed my mind of late.

keepers include
1. Vince (value way down)
2. Bosh (too much potential to trade, maybe)
3. Donyell (most tradable asset period)
4. Jalen (almost untradable $$$$)

Gone are
1. Milt
2. Curry
3. Mo Pete
4. Glover(he wasn't bad though)
5. Arch

resign
1. Rod

Waive or trade
1. Lammond
2. Moiso

I really think that things need to be shaken up, because this team clearly has no chemistry........trade a keeper with either Moiso or preferably Lammond for a durable player or two

I don't know it matches salaries but maybe a
1. Donyell/Moiso for Voskuhl/Johnson of Phoenix
2. Donyell/Murray for Claxton/Cardinal/ of Golden State
3. Bosh/Murray/Alvin for J.Terry/Prysbilla of ATL
4. Vince/Moiso for I can't think of a trade, sorry no team will give us what we want for Vince so it ain't happening!!!!!
5. Donyell/Murray/1st rounder 2004 for Jaric/Wilcox/Kaman of the Clippers

-No more tweeners, we need a pure Centre, and a pure PG
and a banger(a badazz rebounder) trade #5


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Our Scouts *Sucks* i mean look all the talent they let go...

*We trade T-MAC for a First Round Pick* :uhoh:
*Carlos Arroyo* Nobody saw his Talent
We pick *Bradley over Randolph*
we trade *Rush,Murray for Jeffries, Hunter*
We pick *Bender* over *Wally Szczerbiak-Richard Hamilton -Andre Miller-Shawn Marion*
After that we pick *Alek Redojevic* over *Ron Artest-Maggete *

why we Trade *Damon* ?

*and list continues continues and continues*


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's true. I wouldn't mind doing that, but I'd much rather get a proven player right now. The thing about that for the raptors is that, yeah we might get a lot of cap space, but not a lot of players would like to come to Toronto. It sucks.
> ...


You need a serious reality check....Kirk Hinrich and Eddy Curry are the future of the Bulls, Andrei Kirolenko is the future of the Jazz and neither of those teams are giving those guys up and they are NOT giving you their #1 picks, they are rebuilding themselves, DUH!:no:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> *hellbot wrote:*
> 
> Toronto receives:
> Antonio Davis
> ...


Two flaws in that deal right there:

1. The Chicago Bulls have stated that they are building around Eddy Curry and Kirk Hinrich, thus wouldn't trade them.

2. Antonio Davis said that he doesn't want to be traded from Chicago. If he did he would retire. This makes him a no-no to the Raptors, he doesn't want to be here again, especially if we are in rebuilding mode. Unless you are just trading for Davis' salery and not the player then its a no-no.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

An alternative to the Chicago trade.........

Chicago signs-and then trades Jamal Crawford and Marcus Fizer to Toronto in this deal:

To Toronto:
---------------
Jamal Crawford
Tyson Chandler
Jerome Williams
Marcus Fizer
Some draft picks

To Chicago:
---------------
Vince Carter 
Lamond Murray


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

When talking about all of these trades keep in mind of our expiring contracts this coming summer:

Donyell Marshall
Michael Curry
Morris Peterson
Jerome Moiso
Michael Bradley
Milt Palacio
Robert Archibald
Roger Mason, Jr.
Dion Glover
Rod Strickland


----------



## derzo (May 11, 2003)

My master plan... :devil: :angel: 

Blow up management from the top. Bye MSLE, bye Peddie, bye GG, bye KO, bye scouts.

Start everything anew, new owners who aren't cheap, get a pres that actually knows basketball and get a former player/coach for GM (Rudy T?) As for the coach.. I don't mind KO too much but if players don't want to play for him then thats problematic. As for the scouts, they've done a terrible job besides Vince and Bosh and those were pretty much gimmes.

Right now our depth chart looks like this:

PG Rose, Strickland, Palacio
SG Williams, Glover, Mason
C Bosh, Mosio, Archibald
SF Carter, Peterson, Murray
PF Marshall, Curry, Bradley

Keeping: Rose, Strickland, Willams, Glover, Mason, Bosh, Mosio, Carter, Marshall, Murray.

Everyone else is a free agent and wont be resigned.

Deal #1

Out: Carter, 2004 first (8)
In: Maggette, Kaman 2004 first (6)

Why? LA needs a superstar to sell their market. Vince becomes an elite guard who gets better support from Brand and a possibly resigned Qrich. A move may be best for him to regain his former self. Toronto gets a cheaper replacement in Maggette whos been improving every year hes been in the league. Has tremendous work ethic as opposed to Vinces medicore work ethnic. Kaman is needed to sweeten the pot for a debatable top 10 player. The first round pick is switched around since LA has hinted that they really want Teflair and will most likey be around till the 10th pick. Toronto moves up a couple spots and picks the best player available: a SG/SF Andre Iguodala. link With Clevelands 2nd rounder, we nab PG Blake Stepp link 

New lineup so far:
PG Rose, Strickland, Stepp
SG Willams, Glover, Mason
C Kaman, Mosio
PF Bosh, Marshall
SF Maggette, Iguodala, Murray

Deal #2

Out: Williams, 2006 First rounder (top 5 protected)
In: Mobley

Why? Houston gets a point who is more suited for the position then Francis. Francis gets to move to the off guard spot. Mark Jackson may not be back either next season. The pick is to sweeten the deal since Williams health maybe an issue. Toronto gets more firepower to replace Carter.

Deal #3

Out: Marshall
In: Brent Barry

Why? Marshalls been our most productive/consistance player this year and I'd hate to see him leave. His deal ends next year and if he continues his playing, he'll need a bigger paycheque. He probably won't get the max but in a few years he may turn out to be another AD. He's in his prime right now and his value has never been higher. Barry comes over in a S&T. A very reliable guard, can play both guard spots and provides some outside shooting and leadership.

FA signing: Etan Thomas
Waived: Murray

Final lineup:
PG Barry, Strickland, Stepp
SG Mobley, Rose, Mason
C Kaman, Mosio
PF Bosh, Thomas, Bonner
SF Maggette, Iguodala, Glover

Breakdown by position:
PG: Barry is a strong floor general who can run the floor and jack threes. Strickland is more of a natural point who can relieve Barry for 10-15 minutes a game. Stepp won't get much playing time but he's here to learn from those ahead of him.

SG: Mobley gets the nod over Rose because his defense is slightly better and can run the floor better then Rose. Rose is a versatile player comming off the bench, he can lead the 2nd line with Strickland while scoring. Mason won't see too much time playing behind these two guys but he's servicable, better then Palacio's role.

SF: Maggette's a fast paced player who drives to the hole, can pull up for a jumper, grab board, dish the ball and is an above average defender. Iguodala plays with Rose to help offset the lousy D by Rod and Rose. Extremely athletic and can help pull down boards while getting steals with his long wingspan. Glover's going to split his time with Andre if they're going to change the pace and go into a half-court set. Glover can create his own shot and drives the ball most of the time. Sometimes careless but he's needed.

C: Finally, a legit 7 footer with excellent footwork. Kaman was slowed down by an injury this year and has to battle it out with the bigs of the Clips so he's not getting much time. Kaman should be able to battle it out in the east and might have an easy time doing so. Mosio becomes the first big off the bench because of his athleticism and quickness.

PF: Bosh finally gets to play his natural position and will wreak havoc doing so. This kid is a gem and he's gonna get better and better. Thomas is a big who grabs boards and gives it his all for loose balls and such. Bonner comes on over after adding a polish to his game and he can be a servible big off the bench.

I think I'll stop dreaming now. :grinning:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>derzo</b>!
> My master plan... :devil: :angel:
> 
> Blow up management from the top. Bye MSLE, bye Peddie, bye GG, bye KO, bye scouts.
> ...


EXCELLENT POST DERZO! :yes: 

I like everything except for the fact that Houston wouldn't trade Cuttino for Alvin and a first rounder. You said that Alvin fits the role of a PG better than Francis.. Thats not true; Alvin is a broken down SG playing the role of a PG. Francis is a better PG than AW.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> I don't know it matches salaries but maybe a
> 1. Donyell/Moiso for Voskuhl/Johnson of Phoenix
> 2. Donyell/Murray for Claxton/Cardinal/ of Golden State
> 3. Bosh/Murray/Alvin for J.Terry/Prysbilla of ATL
> ...


Bad Trades


----------



## derzo (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT POST DERZO! :yes:
> ...


Yeah I was hoping the first rounder would be enough to get Mobley but I guess not. The Reason I said AW is better then Francis at the point is because AW would fit Van Gundy's half-court sets better then Francis.

But if that's not possible, Rose can start at SG and Williams can back him.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Bosh is the Only untradable player


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> When talking about all of these trades keep in mind of our expiring contracts this coming summer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donyell is not a fa this summer


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I wouldn't trade Marshell just because the bosh/marshell frontcourt isn't realistic. Marshell is a truley great shooter and a solid player. I think he is a solid influence on the team. 
I think that I would draft a PG rather than Pavel Podkolzine or another center. I just think that a PG like Jameer Nelson would be so just what the raptors need. 
A PG would make more of an impact on the team than a center.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Everyone who didn't like my dream scenario screw you!

I know those trades are never going to happen. But I just basically wanted to blow up the whole team and get draft picks.

And Carter 182, I take it you've never seen Gordon play. Gordon will definetly play some SG in the league, he's not a distrubtor, he's a scorer, in the mold of Steve Francis/Baron Davis.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> And Carter 182, I take it you've never seen Gordon play. Gordon will definetly play some SG in the league, he's not a distrubtor, he's a scorer, in the mold of Steve Francis/Baron Davis.


I'm not sure if he can play like sg... if you said he can play like sg ok he can


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Blowing up this team for draft picks and cap space is a horrible idea for the following reasons:

a) we don't have a great draft record. There wasn't a mock draft going last year that didn't have bosh at 4...it was as obvious as lebron at 1. vince carter was the only celebrated choice made by this administration...and according to this thread, even that was a bust.

b) we're considered a small market team in a foreign/cold location with high taxes. We are not a target for major free agents.

I'm made my opinion on this matter on that stupid trade vince thread further down the list. Here it is

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=83154&pagenumber=2

Basically I feel we have good personal on the floor just not the right philosophy as a franchise. the Raptors are designed as team to be carried my vince...and it aint working.

we have a great talent and potential leader in CB...that needs to be developed. We have one of the greatest natural talents in the NBA in vince carter. The franchise just needs to take the pressure of him philosphically. Vince and the raptors will thrive as the pressure becomes a team responsibility. 

Look at the successful teams. Sure they have superstar players, but more importantly they have talented hard working players to accompany them and take some of the load.

here are my suggestions for the team:

Release:

Milt 
Roger mason
Murray
Bradley

They aren't contributing to this franchise...plain and simple. Depth is very important...and these guiys do not provide it.

Trade:
Donyell
Moisio

For a tough centre who can rebound and block shots and create for others.

I love donyell. BUT he won't likely maintain this pace...and his trade value has never been higher. I also this he is hurting Bosh's development as a PF. Moisio doesn't fit with KO's philosophy. I like the kid and see his potential...but I'm sure other GM's do to...lets take advantage of that, cause it aint working here.

KEEP EVERYONE ELSE!   

Not because we have a great line up but because it provides depth. Vince, Rose, Bosh are all legitimate starters on most NBA teams. And make up a very good core in the eastern conference. The trade for Donyell and Moisio should provide a centre who meets that requirement as well. I'm very high on strickland as a true point gaurd in this system. Keep him on for another year for his ability to contribute. He can also mentor a young PG.

Mopete, Alvin, curry, glover, arch make up as good a supporting cast as any in the EC.

Draft:

PG I like the idea of drafting the best possible. but with all of the above happening we have depth. We need to develop a talented young pg to take the load off of strick.

Free agent:

a hard working roll player of a PF to take the load off of Bosh

As I said the major change in this franchise is not in personell but in philosophy. Gone should be the days where we rely on vince. Now the focus should be on team success and team contribution. everyone on this team should be able to help take the load. Bosh should develop into a primary option. And anyone who says the franchise won't let it happen is wrong. If we can see it...don't you think KO and the front office can as well. Just look at how many more touches he is getting these days. Clearly the change is happening...give it time.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Our Scouts *Sucks* i mean look all the talent they let go...
> 
> *We trade T-MAC for a First Round Pick* :uhoh:
> ...


Scouts have nothing to do with trades.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>derzo</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I was hoping the first rounder would be enough to get Mobley but I guess not. The Reason I said AW is better then Francis at the point is because AW would fit Van Gundy's half-court sets better then Francis.
> ...


Yeah I guess AW would be a good fit for JVG's half-court offence. But on the fast break and on quick passes AW struggles.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Everyone who didn't like my dream scenario screw you!
> 
> I know those trades are never going to happen. But I just basically wanted to blow up the whole team and get draft picks.
> ...


Wholy crap hellbot, cool your jets. :sigh:


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

first thing I would do is try trading vince while he still has a good value.
second I would sign our FA with a reasonable contract.
-mopete-not more than 1.5/yr. 4 yrs.
-strickland-minimum salary for a year
-moiso-1 mil/yr. 3 yrs.
third I'm going to trade lamond for sombody like augmon or even a pick.
fourth I'm drafting the best PG in 2004 draft.
fifth I'm getting rid of these players curry,archie,palacio & bradley.
sixth I'm going to sign 2 FA(bigtime player & a quality one) such as -kobe or nash or garnett
-jason caffey or lafonso ellis

this is easier said than done.


----------



## xpossey (Jul 20, 2003)

first thing I would do is try trading vince while he still has a good value.
second I would sign our FA with a reasonable contract.
-mopete-not more than 1.5/yr. 4 yrs.
-strickland-minimum salary for a year
-moiso-1 mil/yr. 3 yrs.
third I'm going to trade lamond for sombody like augmon or even a pick.
fourth I'm drafting the best PG in 2004 draft.
fifth I'm getting rid of these players curry,archie,palacio & bradley.
sixth I'm going to sign 2 FA(bigtime player & a quality one) such as -kobe or nash or garnett
-jason caffey or lafonso ellis

this is easier said than done.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> 
> here are my suggestions for the team:
> 
> ...


I like the idea, but there aren't really any good center prospects out there. None that are what Donyell might be worth anyways. There are only 3 centers even in the top 50 scorers this year. Shaq, Yao and Miller. (unless you count Gasol or J. Oneal) The players that we could land with our exception (Mihm, Foyle, Etan, those types) are not worth Donyell IMO, and I can't think of anyone who is really much of an upgrade on that group. The type of player you described would be perfect, but I'm not sure one exists right now. At least not one good enough to move Marshall for. Just my opinon.

Great post though. One thing, if we did blow it up (which will never happen anyways, so nobody needs to worry) I don't think our drafting ability should factor into it. And the way teams constantly handicap themselves with contracts makes me think we could definitely land a couple of nice players if we time it right.


----------



## hubuki (Mar 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess AW would be a good fit for JVG's half-court offence. But on the fast break and on quick passes AW struggles.


"But on the fast break and on quick passes AW struggles."? 

 


totally disagree :no: :no: :no:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hubuki</b>!
> 
> 
> "But on the fast break and on quick passes AW struggles."?
> ...


I disagree there, too. I think AW is a really good fast-break player. I think what Slasher means is that Alvin isn't great at setting the fast break up (?), which is debateable. But when Alvin is one of the players running the floor, he is very good. Especially good at breaking-up other team's fast breaks, too. As for the quick-pass, which I guess means quick entry pass or bullet-pass, Alvin is reliable, but he is tentative. He could have many more assists a game, but he isn't an aggressive passer.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

is no one going to comment on Xpossey and vinsanity being the same person?


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

For those who want to dump everyone for expiring contracts to free up cap space, that's easier said than done. Also has that strategy ever worked? I guess you could argue it "worked" for Orlando and they only suck because Hill got hurt. But a number of other teams have freed up lots of cap room and failed to improve. How many times has a franchise player changed teams via free agency? Twice in 10 years?

Even if you were Raptors GM, it takes two to make a trade, so you have to look at trades from both sides. Anyway if I was GM this is what I would try to do:

Trade Vince to Detroit for Darko and cap filler. Would Detroit do it? Hard to say, but they struggle on offense, and Carter would be a big boost for no immediate loss. This would be a win now deal for them.

Draft Telfair with our first rounder.

This would give us 3 potential stars age 18-19 who could develop together, including PG and C, the two corner stones for a contender.

Te rest of the players it doesn't matter, trade them for picks if possible.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Scouts have nothing to do with trades.


but with draft picks :yes:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree there, too. I think AW is a really good fast-break player. I think what Slasher means is that Alvin isn't great at setting the fast break up (?), which is debateable. But when Alvin is one of the players running the floor, he is very good. Especially good at breaking-up other team's fast breaks, too. As for the quick-pass, which I guess means quick entry pass or bullet-pass, Alvin is reliable, but he is tentative. He could have many more assists a game, but he isn't an aggressive passer.


What I meant was this.... If you have a fast break 3-on-3 play and Alvin is handling the ball he is so slow to make a decision who to pass to, and by the time he does he makes a bad pass. As a Raptors fan, I've seen dozens and dozens of times when Alvin is on a fast break and runs and then all of a sudden backs up and waits for the rest of the team to catch up. 

On the other hand a real point guard like Rod Strickland can make those passes with ease.

Alvin is a good 1-on-1 cutting to the bucket player, but when he has to run a fast break and make a decision who to pass to he struggles.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> is no one going to comment on Xpossey and vinsanity being the same person?


They could be using the same computer. Same IP doesn't mean same person.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<center>


> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> first thing I would do is try trading vince while he still has a good value.
> second I would sign our FA with a reasonable contract.
> -mopete-not more than 1.5/yr. 4 yrs.
> ...


<font size="10"><B>=</b></font>



> Originally posted by <b>xpossey</b>!
> first thing I would do is try trading vince while he still has a good value.
> second I would sign our FA with a reasonable contract.
> -mopete-not more than 1.5/yr. 4 yrs.
> ...


</center>


    

ROFL maybe they are the same....


----------



## hubuki (Mar 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> ROFL maybe they are the same....


good observation.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

i do know you guys but anyone else think's Kareem Rush will be a star or MichaeL Reed type


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People who make multiple names don't respect **** on this site. 

_ *cough carter182 = 1/2man1/2incredible cough*
_

Both Mexican, can't speak English, demanded a trade against Vince...



Uh, 1/2-1/2 is from London, so I don't know where you got the idea that he was from Mexico. Second, please do not bait other posters. Third, this is multiple times now you have insisted on trying to draw-out 1/2-1/2 because you have a personal grudge with him. Please, do not bait, do not attack, and do not claim to respect this site if you can't follow those rules yourself. speedy.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Ok. Matt you have serious problems you enjoy offend other people or what ???
we are Raptors Fans i don't see the point to start fights and attack other Raptors Fans

My english it's not perfect so what¡¡¡
you cant's speak spanish and i don't make post of that.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Matt if you want respect from us you should respect us ...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Matt if you want respect from us you should respect us ...


:yes: Just ignore the kiddie Matt


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

1. make a run at Q Richardson
2. sign Carlos Arroyo
3. trade a 2nd rounder + Archibald for Maciej Lampe
4. sign Matt Bonner
6. waive Milt Palacio
7. resign Rod Strickland

PG Arroyo/Strickland
SG QRich/AWill/Bonner
SF Vince/Rose/Murray
PF Marshall/Moiso
C Bosh/Lampe


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> 1. make a run at Q Richardson
> 2. sign Carlos Arroyo
> 3. trade a 2nd rounder + Archibald for Maciej Lampe
> ...


No way in the world can the Raptors afford to have Vince Carte, Jalen Rose, and Quinten Richardson. 

Richardson will want a lengthy contract, and unless we trade some saleries then we cannot afford him..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> PG Arroyo/Strickland
> *SG QRich/AWill/Bonner*
> SF Vince/Rose/Murray
> ...


Bonner is a forward. He is 6'10", 245#. When (if) he joins us, he will probably be a shooting power forward or a big small forward. Kind of like Donyell, but without the polished inside game and shotblocking.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Bonner is a forward. He is 6'10", 245#. When (if) he joins us, he will probably be a shooting power forward or a big small forward. Kind of like Donyell, but without the polished inside game and shotblocking.


I hope he isn't another Michael Bradley.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

I didn't bother to check Bonner's info...so didn't quite knew if he's a guard or a forward....anyway

1. make a run at Q Richardson
2. sign Carlos Arroyo
3. trade a 2nd rounder + Archibald (sign and trade) for Maciej Lampe
4. sign Matt Bonner
6. waive Milt Palacio (send him to St.John or something)
7. resign Rod Strickland
8. trade Lamond for a 2nd rounder (to make cap room)....

PG Arroyo/Strickland
SG Vince/AWill/QRich
SF Rose/Bonner
PF Marshall/Moiso
C Bosh/Lampe


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> I didn't bother to check Bonner's info...so didn't quite knew if he's a guard or a forward....anyway
> 
> 1. make a run at Q Richardson
> ...


1. we're over the cap.
2. I rather have troy hudson.
3. I doubt Phx would want Archiebald back.
4. ditto
5. Milt sucks.... Cant believe Vince recommeded him to the Raptors.
6. Hes gonna be 38 yrs old next year, how much gas does he have left?
7. No team is stupid enough take Lamonds contract.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

what about this:

Let's trade Jalen, Lamond, Alvin, Donyell...

for

Damon Stoudemire, S.A.R. (he's playing around 15-25 in Portland and he's not happy there)

Draft loul deng... with the second round pick draft Chris Duhon...

Sign... Dale Davis and Mark Blount (MLE)

Re-sign Mo.P., Mason Jr. and Rod

PG-Damon/C. Duhon/R. Strickland
SG-Vince/Mason J.r.
SF-Mo.P/Loul Deng/M. Curry
PF-S.A.R./C. Bosh/Moiso
C-M. Blount/D. Davis/Moiso

With this we have a very deep Bench

your toughts


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> 3. trade a 2nd rounder + Archibald (sign and trade) for Maciej Lampe


:no: Are you serious?

Lampe is the second youngest player in the league, and of the limited time in Phoenix he's seen he's looked very good. This kid is part of their future, no way we're getting him for a _2nd_ rounder and the most offensively challenged player in the whole league. Remember Lampe was going to go in the high lottery last year, but his contract with Real Madrid scared teams off.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> :no: Are you serious?
> 
> Lampe is the second youngest player in the league, and of the limited time in Phoenix he's seen he's looked very good. This kid is part of their future, no way we're getting him for a _2nd_ rounder and the most offensively challenged player in the whole league. Remember Lampe was going to go in the high lottery last year, but his contract with Real Madrid scared teams off.


I always liked Lampe. He will be a 16PPG, 8RPG career guy.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> :no: Are you serious?
> 
> Lampe is the second youngest player in the league, and of the limited time in Phoenix he's seen he's looked very good. This kid is part of their future, no way we're getting him for a _2nd_ rounder and the most offensively challenged player in the whole league. Remember Lampe was going to go in the high lottery last year, but his contract with Real Madrid scared teams off.


That's why Raptors won't hire me to replace GG....:laugh:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> 
> 
> That's why Raptors won't hire me to replace GG....:laugh:


Don't give up there JL2002... :wlift:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i don't like to get into trades since you have to take into account the position of the team you're trading with to make it look like it's acceptable on both counts.

but if i were a GM, these are the players i'd like to protect and keep for next year:
Vince Carter
Chris Bosh
Donyell Marshall
Roger Mason Jr.
Jerome Moiso

leave Jalen and Alvin unprotected seeing as though they wouldn't be picked up, but if they do happen to get acquired, it'll leave much needed cap space for the upcoming offseason. 

during draft day, i'd like to acquire a PG and a C. Felton in the first round and Garnett in the second would be my ideal choices.

then, i'ld like to acquire Bonner overseas to bring into the team seeing as how he's doing pretty good with his international team. i'd look for him to be a pretty servicable big man coming off the bench for us. as well, grab Maceo Baston.

if possible, i'd like to acquire Foyle during the offseason since i see him really complimenting Bosh and giving Chris a full time gig at the PF spot. also, sign Rod for one more stint for next season as well as Glover for 3 more years.

thus far, this scenario will consist a starting lineup of:
PG: Rose(if not taken)
SG: Vince Carter
SF: Donyell Marshall
PF: Chris Bosh
C: Adonal Foyle

with a bench of:
PG: Strickland
SG: AW
SF: Dion Glover
PF: Matt Bonner
C: Jerome Moiso

reserves:
Roger Mason Jr (soon to be taking over Strickland's or AW's role during the latter stages of the season)
Maceo Baston

i think this is a pretty good and realistic scenario seeing as how we're strapped for cash and all.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the draft:
as GM i'd hope to continue losing with this team (unless i was a lame duck GM of course) and wind up with a top ten pick in the draft. i'm torn between PG and big man but let's say i go big and take the best of the foreign big men that drop to us (and there will be a big man available). Pavel, Biedrins, Vicius, perovic, and others (including Ivan) need to be scouted very heavily. i'd be increasing my scouting staff extensively. our cavs pick should be one that can make our roster, as it needs to be filled as cheaply as possible.


addressing the point guard issue:
Rose is still going to be here next year.
Alvin is still going to be here next year.
For backup sign Strickland and/or Keyon Dooling.
Make a bid for Stevenson, depends where Orlando wants to spend its money in the summer.

help on the wing:
go for rodney white. he hasn't had much success yet but he's got great size and athleticism at the 3. also pursue ron mercer and rasual butler.

big men:
go after etan thomas, he'd a be an amazing pickup for the right price. i would love to give moiso a roster spot if he can be kept cheaply. bring in bonner, he's another cheap addition. robert traylor is another guy that we can afford. don't forget our draft pick, fluking out in the lotto would mean howard, okafor, or podkolzine.

it would be nice to do something with murray but moving him is pretty much impossible unless we want to add filler to trade for an even worse contract. eddie robinson is a name that comes to mind but his contract is aweful. 

putting it all together:
assume we trip the light fantastic and get pavel in the draft. i sign rodney white, strickland, dooling, moiso, traylor, bonner, and romain sato in the second round. for fun i'll make the erob trade but take a future second rounder for eating **** on his salary.

lineup:
Jalen/AW/Strickland/Dooling
VC/Sato/White
White/Erob
Bosh/Marshall/Bonner
Pavel/Bosh/Moiso/traylor

and the Raptors procede to demolish their division, leaving cleveland with a low first rounder when they take our draft pick next year.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> lineup:
> Jalen/AW/Strickland/Dooling
> VC/Sato/White
> White/Erob
> ...


Nice


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

what we should do is sign player with a lot of potencial like skywalker said... (rodney white, thomas ) that kind of players for example the utah jazz the don't have super stars and they are making a great work...

i think we can trade Lamond and Donyell To Chicago for E. Robinso and Tyson Chandler with this Bosh can play his natural position pf. and Chandler play as Center...

I saw Chandler playing this season and with his limited minutes he can grab a lot of rebounds...

Line-Up:

Jalen/AW/Strickland/Dooling
VC/Sato/White
White/Erob
Bosh//Bonner/Moiso
Chandler/Pavel//Traylor

i like this one becasue is younger and talented and we have great front court for the future... 

Your Toughts ...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

if the bulls get another big man in the draft, they may want to trade chandler but probably not for another big man, don't forget they already have AD and JYD signed for some time. they'll be targeting wing players if they want to make a move, not yell.

acquiring adonal foyle somehow would be a good move. i assume that he's been out this season with some kind of injury and i don't know his status. if he can get healthy he might not break the bank.

Yell is one of our players with good trade value but we shouldn't ship him off until our team is a little more stable.


----------



## derzo (May 11, 2003)

Lammond and Donyell for Chandler and ERob? No thanks and I think thats what Chi-town says too.

ERob has a huge unjustified contact, I don't want the Raps to burden their future for this scrub. Chandler would be nice but he doesn't play consistant but if he does, hes a good boarder but not much else. If Chandler is comming here, they'll want a SF to complient Hienrich and Curry.

Foyle wouldn't be bad, but I'd rather have Etan Thomas since he's younger and might be cheaper without the cautions of a previous injury.

On the contray Skywalker, since Donyells value is so high, we gotta ship him out before his contract runs out. I don't want another AD situation. Besides, we might be able to use him as bait to send out either Williams or Murray.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't know about Chandler playing centre. Although he is tall and has hops, he is a very skinny player. Too skinny to go against players like Shaq, Duncan, and Ming.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>derzo</b>!
> 
> 
> On the contray Skywalker, since Donyells value is so high, we gotta ship him out before his contract runs out. I don't want another AD situation. Besides, we might be able to use him as bait to send out either Williams or Murray.


i guess a murray and marshall package would have some suitors but that's a fair chunk of salary to take on for fairly marginal talent. marshall is great but most NBA teams have at least his equal as their starting 4. we'd likely have to take back another crappy contract. still, i really want to trade for another draft pick, preferably this year.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> ERob has a huge unjustified contact, I don't want the Raps to burden their future for this scrub.


he has a bad contract but lamond too 

and robinso contract is shorter than murray's


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Too skinny to go against players like Shaq, Duncan, and Ming.


Also Bosh and he's doing a terrific job and Shaq Duncan and Yao are in the west so 
That means only 6 total games against Shaq Duncan and Yao


----------



## derzo (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> he has a bad contract but lamond too
> ...


Wrong. Same length deal and ERob gets paid 6 mil more.


----------



## derzo (May 11, 2003)

Also, as much as we need a C, like Carter182 said, we only go up against those 3 guys 6 times so if thats the only reason to get a center, thats a waste of a pick.

We could probably get another PF, maybe one more physical then Bosh and run a foward line of Marshall, Bosh, Draft pick.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>derzo</b>!
> Also, as much as we need a C, like Carter182 said, we only go up against those 3 guys 6 times so if thats the only reason to get a center, thats a waste of a pick.
> 
> We could probably get another PF, maybe one more physical then Bosh and run a foward line of Marshall, Bosh, Draft pick.



there are plenty of big centers in the league that have been giving us problems. getting a quality big man would not be a waste of a draft pick. 

humphries would have been a good option for that lineup if we made playoffs.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Alright, so how about I do a realistic offseason scenario this time?

I try to explore some trades. I look to get a centre to work alongside Bosh. A lot of teams would like Donyell Marshall, and after a stellar season his trade value is fairly high. And I like that trade idea Carter182, so i'm kind of stealing it 

*Toronto receives:*
_Tyson Chandler
Eddie Robinson
our 2nd round pick back_

*Chicago receives:*
_Donyell Marshall
Alvin Williams_

We lose a lot of scoring in this trade, but we get younger. We get Eddie Robinson's contract, but we dump Alvin Williams' whos is almost as big as Eddie's and runs two years longer. Tyson can play centre, but won't be able to full time, he's alot stronger than he looks though, he could hold his own on most of the centres in the league. Tyson would fit in well too, good defender and hustler. Eddie could also be valuable off the bench, and is very athletic. Chicago would do this trade because once they draft Emeka Okafor or Dwight Howard (it doesn't matter), they'll have little use for Tyson Chandler. This way they can bring Marshall off the bench or put him at SF.

Now, the *2004 Draft*.

With our first round pick(7-9) the Toronto Raptors select..._*Sebastian Telfair*_
With our second rounder(37-39) the Toronto Raptors select..._*Robert Swift*_
With (clevelands) second rounder(42-44) the Toronto Raptors select..._*Romain Sato*_

After the draft, we fill out some roster spots, but there's still many more to be filled. 

As for players to be resigned. First I sign *Dion Glover* to a deal worth around 2-3 million each year for maybe 2-3 years. I'd give *Roger Mason Jr.* a small contract that lasts around 2-3 years. Even though he's on waivers, I'm confident we could still pick up *Michael Bradley* for a small amount of money.

I'd also like to grab a couple free agents. I think signing *Carlos Arroyo* to a fair deal for about 3 years would work. Also sign *Dale Davis* to a short term deal, to play centre alongside Bosh.

And now again..

.............*Your 2004 Toronto Raptors*.............
*PG*_ Carlos Arroyo (30) - Sebastian Telfair (18)
*SG* Vince Carter (38) - Dion Glover (10)
*SF* Jalen Rose (34) - Dion Glover (10) - Chris Bosh (4)
*PF* Chris Bosh (30) - Tyson Chandler (10) - Michael Bradley (8)
*C* Dale Davis (24) - Tyson Chandler (20) - Robert Swift (4)

*IR:*_ _Roger Mason, Eddie Robinson, Lamond Murray_


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

you call that realistic?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> .............Your 2004 Toronto Raptors.............
> PG Carlos Arroyo (30) - Sebastian Telfair (18)
> SG Vince Carter (38) - Dion Glover (10)
> SF Jalen Rose (34) - Dion Glover (10) - Chris Bosh (4)
> ...


Nice I really like this line-up


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice I really like this line-up


Yeah I really like that Chandler idea you came up with too.

I think realistically, that trade is good for both teams though. 

The Raptors get a terrific defensive player and excellent rebounder to put alongside Bosh. We also get rid of Alvin's long contract.

And the Bulls get rid of Tyson Chandler who won't really be a factor once they draft either Okafor or Howard. They get Marshall who can play small forward for them, and add a lot more scoring to their lineup.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Alright, so how about I do a realistic offseason scenario this time?
> 
> I try to explore some trades. I look to get a centre to work alongside Bosh. A lot of teams would like Donyell Marshall, and after a stellar season his trade value is fairly high. And I like that trade idea Carter182, so i'm kind of stealing it
> ...


Thats not realistic. The Bulls wouldn't do it.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I really like that Chandler idea you came up with too.
> ...


they will be looking to get a lot more for chandler. also, he's heading into the last year of his deal and we'd be hard pressed to resign him.


----------



## derzo (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I'm saying is that I wouldn't mind playing two decent PF at the same time rather then one good PF and one crappy C.

Chandler right now is pretty one dimensional but its gonna take more then that to get him.

What about signing Swift? I would try and get him if we got rid of KO and hired a high tempo coach. Running Rose, Carter, Bosh, Swift and Mosio would be pretty fun to watch. We'd get burnt badly though.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets see, Yao, Shaq, Big Z, Eddy Curry. Two of them will give us major problems (yao, Shaq) and we only see them 4 times. We can addressed our Centre needs tru free-agency(Mark Blount). I would hate to see Raptors waste a lottery pick on a Project Centre, which has the highest chance of him turning into a bust.

read my sig


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I watched the Lakers-Bulls game last night and Tyson Chandler is a so-so player. He has great hops and rebounding skills, but his free throws and shots look like a train wreck. His follow through ... well it doesn't exist. Chandler makes Shaq look like a free throw expert.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> I watched the Lakers-Bulls game last night and Tyson Chandler is a so-so player. He has great hops and rebounding skills, but his free throws and shots look like a train wreck. His follow through ... well it doesn't exist. Chandler makes Shaq look like a free throw expert.


:yes: 0-8 FT. Wow but he's a great defensive player and he has great rebounding skills


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: 0-8 FT. Wow but he's a great defensive player and he has great rebounding skills


Yea thats what I said, but he is terrible at shooting LMAO :laugh:


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

i hope everyone realises that arroyo is not gonna sign with raptors for one very obvious reason .. umm ... they waived him ...


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NaS</b>!
> i hope everyone realises that arroyo is not gonna sign with raptors for one very obvious reason .. umm ... they waived him ...


I dont think he'll take it personally, its business.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think he'll take it personally, its business.


You'd be surprised how many players take it personally........


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I doubt Carlos wants to come to Toronto after we told him he wasn't good enough to play here. Plus, with Jalen and Alvin, Carlos would be a bench player. In Utah he gets lots of minutes and he is allowed to take shots. I don't think he would fit into our system all that well, anyways. Just like the odds of Alston coming back are basically nil.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think Arroyo will come back, unless we give him an absurd amount of money.

But remember, Voshon Lenard went back to Denver after he hated it there, so you never know.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

I dunno if anyone mention this yet, why not give Jay Williams a shot next year?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> I dunno if anyone mention this yet, why not give Jay Williams a shot next year?


cause he might not be able to play next year 


if i was the raps gm i'd be worring about my job


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> I dunno if anyone mention this yet, why not give Jay Williams a shot next year?


i would take a hard look at him. he seems like a pretty driven guy and is already running hard, getting back in shape. if he's healthy i'd obviously take him over keyon dooling.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*IF BOTH PLAYERS WANTED TO COME TO TORONTO, WHO WOULD YOU PICK: 

CARLOS ARROYO

OR

RAFER ALSTON

?????*


----------



## gp366 (Jul 19, 2003)

*If I were Raps GM, I would....(part II)*

Stop trading with teams like the Chicago bulls.

Why don't we trade our roster for theirs?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Its starting to look like the only GM Grunwald is comfortable talking to in Paxton.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

What is the point of creating _Part II_??
The original is here: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=84052&forumid=32


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Toronto trades: SF Morris Peterson (7.8 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.6 minutes)
SF Lamond Murray	(6.1 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 16.1 minutes)
Toronto receives: C Zendon Hamilton	(3.3 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 0.3 apg in 10.0 minutes)
SF Aaron McKie	(8.5 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.5 apg in 27.1 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -2.1 ppg, +0.7 rpg, and +0.6 apg.

Philadelphia trades: C Zendon Hamilton	(3.3 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 0.3 apg in 10.0 minutes)
SF Aaron McKie	(8.5 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.5 apg in 27.1 minutes)
Philadelphia receives: SF Morris Peterson	(7.8 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 65 games)
SF Lamond Murray	(6.1 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 32 games)
Change in team outlook: +2.1 ppg, -0.7 rpg, and -0.6 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Toronto and Philadelphia being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Toronto and Philadelphia had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Free agents to target:

Jayson Williams (he said he should be ready for next season)
Keyon Dooling (needs a right team to breakout)
Troy Hudson (not a true pg)
Eric Williams (Plays like Curry but BETTER, brings toughness)
Dale Davis (Veteren Bigman)
Greg Ostertag (underachiever)
Brent Barry (love his game)
Keon Clark (Why not?)
Etan Thomas (another decent banger)
Chris Mihm
Earl Watson (trade 4 him)
Mopete (bring him back?)
Dion Glover (can be had for cheap)


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

why don't i see Adonal Foyle in that list?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> why don't i see Adonal Foyle in that list?


there are a lot better options out there than foyle. although he isn't bad, he's had recent injury problems, and i think we could do better with MLE.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

_[note-I can't remember if the draft comes before or after the expansion draft, so I'm assuming before. If not, my protected/unprotected players remain the same]_


Step One: Cuts

Release: Curry, Archibald, Strickland, Glover, Mason Jr.

Step Two: Expansion Draft

Protected: Vince, Jalen, Alvin, Don, Chris, Mo, Brads, Jerome.

Unprotected: Milt, Lamond.

Step Four: Resignings

Resign: Peterson (2y/$4M), Bradley (league minimum).
2004-2005 Total: $2.0M.

Step Four: NBA Draft

1st Pick (16th Overall) - F Hakim Warrick (Syracuse)
2nd Pick (48th Overall) - G Andre Barrett (Seton Hall)

Step Five: Signings

Sign Rookies: Warrick (est. 4y/$7M), Moore (est. 2y/$800K).
Sign Free Agents: Eric Williams (4y/$14M), Scott Williams (2y/$2M), Matt Bonner (2y/$500K).
2004-2005 Total: $7.0M

Est. Signings Total (2004-2005): $9.0M

Result:

Jalen Rose/Andre Barrett/Milt Palacio
Vince Carter/Alvin Williams
Eric Williams/Hakim Warrick/Morris Peterson/Lamond Murray
Donyell Marshall/Jerome Moiso/Matt Bonner
Chris Bosh/Scott Williams/Michael Bradley

if not picked-up by Charlotte


The odds of us picking-up impact players at either the point guard or centre position are low. Instead, jeep Jalen running the point, but add undersized, pass-first Andre Barrett behind him. Develop him into a floor general. Jalen and Alvin will make up for Andre's lack of size.

Sign Scott Williams to play the 4-5. He provides strength and a shooting touch, which is what our team is built around right now. Size and shooting ability. Sign Bonner to add to this another shooting forward. Bradley can be retained, but only for minimum money.

Our team becomes bigger and more athletic with the signings and draft. Adding Eric Williams, one of the better defenders in the league, pleases KO and keeps our defensive integrity intact. It also allows Vince to rest on the defensive end, which seems occasionally necessary. Forget about guarding opposing point guards--let other teams worry about mismatches. Jalen is a tremendous post-up player and other teams will have to adjust because of our size outside. Our shotblocking ability, thanks largely to an improved Bosh and a consistent Marshall, will deter an excess of slashing guards. Andre, Alvin, and Milt are always ready off of the bench, anyways, to fill in when needed.

Our frontcourt remains thin, but we are in the Eastern Conference, so we can afford it. Our 4-5's all have range, some beyond 16', and this will create a lot of open looks and spread-out defences.

Warrick is a 'Cuse boy so I might be a little biased, but his shot will gradually improve (which is the biggest knock on him right now). He is a great shotblocker for his position (see AK47) and has insane hops. He can be a very good defensive player after a few seasons, if nothing else.

Just an idea.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> IF BOTH PLAYERS WANTED TO COME TO TORONTO, WHO WOULD YOU PICK:
> 
> CARLOS ARROYO
> 
> ...


Rafer Alston


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i think the expo draft comes before the actualy draft.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> i think the expo draft comes before the actualy draft.


Ok, well, either way the protected list stays the same (just omit the draftees). Maybe add Bradley to it.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i'd actually like to mold an Rose/RMJ type of backcourt, seeing as how RMJ looks to be a younger (and non-injury prone) Alvin Williams.

with that, you can have both Rose and RMJ guard the opponent's backcourt occasionally, with matching up whom whichever they're better against.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> i'd actually like to mold an Rose/RMJ type of backcourt, seeing as how RMJ looks to be a younger (and non-injury prone) Alvin Williams.
> 
> with that, you can have both Rose and RMJ guard the opponent's backcourt occasionally, with matching up whom whichever they're better against.


I'm still not sold on RMJ. If he stays with the team for next year, I guess we can see some more of him. He seems to be a decent defender, but I'm not sure what else he is that good at.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

you don't liks his O?

from what i've seen, he doesn't rely too much on 3PTers (Mo :rolleyes) and he likes to slash/push the ball (Alvin :rolleyes) and he's only a soph that's looking to improve.

i wouldn't want to leave him unprotected seeing as though CHA will most likely pick him up if possible. i know the CHA GM is looking for young talent in the expo draft.

ps: too many short abbreviations :dead:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Donyell should on the bench next year. His small size hurts us sometimes against bigger teams. I think he can be a great sixth man and provide energy. 

Hakim Warrick is a great pickup in the mid-range. His game is meant for the NBA. His game reminds me of a Al Harrington. A tweener, but a very good one!

I want BOSH at PF spot. He needs to be there to continue his developement and get familarized with it. Keep BOSH AT PF!!!!

Jalen Rose at the PG spot doesnt work. He shouldnt be full-time PG. Keep him as a point-forward where he can bring the ball up, set plays on occassion. But not Full-time!

I like Eric Williams, he doesnt hav much offense but hes 100 times better than M.Curry. He'll bring a lot of defensive intensity/leadership.


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

I think we should invite Lynn Greer to training camp. Anyone remember him? I thought he was a really good player at Temple and never knew why he did not stick with an NBA team. I mean Rick Brunson was on 2 NBA teams this year. 

Anyways, he is playing really well in Europe and is great and driving to the basket and dishing the ball out from what I remember. He is also a good 3 pt. shooter and good scorer. Evident by his 26 ppg average in Europe.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

1. The Expansion Draft is a couple of days before the NBA Draft.

2. I'd rather have Carlos Arroyo than Rafer Alston, although Alston would be a great addition if we cannot get Arroyo.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Who likes this idea?

Trade Vince to Charlotte for their # 4 pick, to free up money for us to sign Mamadou N'Diaye for MAX!


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Who likes this idea?
> 
> Trade Vince to Charlotte for their # 4 pick, to free up money for us to sign Mamadou N'Diaye for MAX!


Speaking of N'Diaye, what ever happened to toiletscrubber? He was the one who was always defending N'Diaye. He was a good poster.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RapsFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Speaking of N'Diaye, what ever happened to toiletscrubber? He was the one who was always defending N'Diaye. He was a good poster.


No clue. But who wasn't a supporter of Mamadou when he was here?

That 8 block game by him will always be remembered as the greatest single achievement of any raptor.










We miss you.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RapsFan</b>!
> Speaking of N'Diaye, what ever happened to toiletscrubber? He was the one who was always defending N'Diaye. He was a good poster.


Scrub had to take some time off from bbb.net. Not in a bad way, he just said he was too busy and was spending too much time here. He said he'd be back when his workload went down.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

toiletscrubber and i are best friends :laugh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

In all seriousness though, you no who we should really look to acquire in the offseason?

DeSagana Diop. He's 22, and a defensive monster. He's never gotten consistent time in Cleveland, and he does average 2 PTS, 4 REB, 1 BLK in only 14 MPG. 

He has a very soft touch, and his offensive game is really improving, he's very atheltic and mobile for his huge size too. He's still very raw, as he came out of high school three years ago, but given time, he's going to be a star.

I wonder what it would take to get him. There very high on him in Cleveland. But with the way Big Z is playing lately, and with Battie as a backup, will Diop see any time soon?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> No clue. But who wasn't a supporter of Mamadou when he was here?
> 
> That 8 block game by him will always be remembered as the greatest single achievement of any raptor.
> 
> ...


:yes: Mamadou is a lot better than Arch, he's a better shot blocker and he's showing some improve in his offensive skills...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: Mamadou is a lot better than Arch, he's a better shot blocker and he's showing some improve in his offensive skills...


Well I always thought Mamadou was given a chance alot of times and didn't make it count. 

He had a chance in Denver, didn't do anything spectacular. He had a number of chances in Toronto, and didn't impress that much. Then this training camp he was cut by Portland. Hopefully the Hawks work out for the poor guy........


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> He had a chance in Denver, didn't do anything spectacular. He had a number of chances in Toronto, and didn't impress that much. Then this training camp he was cut by Portland. Hopefully the Hawks work out for the poor guy........


he just play in 22 games with the raptors the last season and he average 5.5 pts. 3.70 reb. 1.45 bpg and .3ast.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> he just play in 22 games with the raptors the last season and he average 5.5 pts. 3.70 reb. 1.45 bpg and .3ast.


Just 22 games? How many games was Rick Brunson given? What about the veteran Lamond Murray? 22 games should be more than enough to prove yourself, especially if you are a young, healthy player.


----------

